# Oris Super 17 Diver



## krikretep (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi, I have a 1960's Oris Super 17 Divers watch but unfortunately I am missing the bezel. The watch is in great working condition and just wondering if anyone might know of someone or somewhere that I might be able to acquire a bezel to finish off this watch. I hope I am in the right forum and if not I will change it straight away. Thanks.


----------

